# FC2009 Con Book Art and Story Contest



## LoranSkunky (Aug 20, 2008)

FC2009 is proud to present a Con Book Art and Story contest. We will randomly select two art winners and one story winner from all of the entries, and each one of those winners will receive a Patron Level membership to FC2009. The Con Book editor will then decide who gets published in our Con Book form among all the entries,winners or not.

Patrons membership to FC2009 includes: 
- A Free FC2009 t-shirt 
- Admittance to our Catered Patron lunch with our Guests of Honor
- Cool Goodies such as our limited edition convention lapel pin and other gifts 
- The ever so cool Patron badge.

The Rules
- Each artist and author is limited to one entry per person.
- Art , Stories and Poems have to be PG rated. No exceptions.
- Art should fit the theme of FC2009, which is "Surf Safari". Which our website states as "Catch a wave and hang-ten off the shores of a Polynesian isle, or hit the beach and grab a mojito under the palm trees, listening to the call of tropical birds." So think of surfing films, hanging out at the beach and having a cool drink.
- Poems, or Essays should also fit the theme as well.

For more information, please email conbook@furtherconfusion.org

Thanks


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so totally in. I heard on the internet that submitting artwork to the FC conbook statistically bolstered my chances of being awesome. Is this true?


----------



## Narffet (Aug 20, 2008)

Where do I sign? 8D


----------



## JasonWolfe (Aug 20, 2008)

Where do I send my work?


----------



## Rika (Aug 20, 2008)

do i have to go to th con to be able to enter?


----------



## joykill (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm not sure my art is up to snuff but i'm willing to drop my name in the hat! sign me up!


----------



## kitsunedark (Aug 20, 2008)

I will give it my all, art style, color and technique, I'll hold nothing back~
So sign me up to try for this!


----------

